# DazzAnn's excursion to the World of Art



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 12, 2020)

Ok, let's open another dazzling chapter.

I recently re-discovered how much I like drawing. I found time and some inspiration to create some drawings. I would like to share some of them here.

I basically like to draw in two categories. "Big Sleepy Animals" and "Big Beautiful People".

Almost every picture has been inspired by a person. For my animals I usually ask friends to tell me which animal they would represent. Then I try to catch a part of their personality in the picture.

I love doing this as a great way of being creative, nothing is perfectly drawn - just like life - nothing is perfect.

To get an impression of what I do:









Feel free to add comments, to add your own artwork - I'd like to hear and see what you have to say and show.


----------



## landshark (Apr 12, 2020)

I’m glad you’re sharing these here! Your sketches are all so awesome!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 12, 2020)

To give this thread a bit more diversity I add two more...





Feel free to start the game "which one's which - DIMS edition " as I have already asked some of you about the animals...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 13, 2020)

I made this one this morning... to illustrate its development I show you different stages of the drawing...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 13, 2020)

To switch from one cute to another...
(this is a cut-out of a bigger drawing...)


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 15, 2020)

...one of my best and favourite so far. Hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 15, 2020)

These are all outstanding! Good work.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 16, 2020)

LJ Rock said:


> These are all outstanding! Good work.


Oh, thank you!


----------



## Aqw (Apr 16, 2020)

LJ Rock said:


> These are all outstanding! Good work.


Oh yes. Wonderful


----------



## op user (Apr 16, 2020)

Congratulations on the drawings - nicely worked out details.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 16, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 16, 2020)

Another round cute animals. 
Here is the thing. I ask friends which animal they would be or they want me to draw them. (I tell them they might be fat and sleepy) 
I'd expect answers like that:




Instead I get replies like that... (I was surprised and I accepted the challenge...)


----------



## op user (Apr 16, 2020)

Once again congratulations for the excellent drawings. 

Also I like your description: "I tell them they might be fat and sleepy". Both very attractive qualities


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 16, 2020)

op user said:


> Once again congratulations for the excellent drawings.
> 
> Also I like your description: "I tell them they might be fat and sleepy". Both very attractive qualities


I like them sleepy...


----------



## Shotha (Apr 16, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I like them sleepy...



I like your drawing. I identify with them, because I'm always fat and sleepy.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 17, 2020)

A very lovely one...


----------



## op user (Apr 17, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> A very lovely one...
> 
> View attachment 135618



Very nice Anna


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 18, 2020)

Am I wrong or are people trying to challenge me?


----------



## landshark (Apr 18, 2020)

The giraffe! LOVE IT!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 18, 2020)

happily_married said:


> The giraffe! LOVE IT!



I was asked...  why is this giraffe wearing a scarf?


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 18, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I was asked...  why is this giraffe wearing a scarf?



It has a sore throat.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 18, 2020)

From sore throat to enjoying a sundae... not a bad transition...


----------



## Jay78 (Apr 18, 2020)

You are a phenomenal artist!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 18, 2020)

Jay78 said:


> You are a phenomenal artist!



@ all: thanks for your comments, likes & loves. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 1, 2020)

After a while of some lovely distraction I could complete this one today...


----------



## Jay78 (May 1, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> After a while of some lovely distraction I could complete this one today...
> 
> View attachment 135869


Astounding


----------



## Shotha (May 1, 2020)

Of all of your beautiful drawings, so far this is my favourite, because it shows that people like us are loved.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 2, 2020)

This is last night's work...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 8, 2020)

Here another lady. took me about 40-50 minutes last night...



Any comments?


----------



## op user (May 8, 2020)

Very elegant showing the beauty of a BBW - an inspiration to us all and may I hope with some elements representing the artist?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 10, 2020)

Well, this posting is something special for several reasons.
New topics, new technique, less color, etc.. 
I am really curious what you think about it...


----------



## op user (May 10, 2020)

So nice and I love the folds on the female's back

Well done


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 10, 2020)

beautiful


----------



## Corey (May 10, 2020)

I appreciate the details...the woman’s rolls and overall thickness, the curve of the man’s chest, and how he’s pinching her upper arm.


----------



## Shotha (May 11, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Well, this posting is something special for several reasons.
> New topics, new technique, less color, etc..
> I am really curious what you think about it...View attachment 135961



I like the way that this drawing hints at some of their features with posture and shading rather than being explicit. This is the sort of drawing that I will like more and more each time that I see it. The rolls on her sides and the way that he's pinching the flesh of her arm show the softness of her body. They both have bellies. We can only see a glimpse of her belly but her posture shows that it must be quite big. I like the way that she has he arms around his belly and she's resting her head on it. I notice that his breasts must be quite big and soft. Despite its lack of optical colour, this is a picture full of warmth. Of all your drawings, I like this one the most.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 12, 2020)

Since I've developed the idea for this drawing with one of you months ago here at Dims (I hope you remember at all, keyword: crêpe) I can now proudly present the result:


----------



## Tad (Jun 12, 2020)

Ana, I love that, so cute!


----------



## Shotha (Jun 13, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Since I've developed the idea for this drawing with one of you months ago here at Dims (I hope you remember at all, keyword: crêpe) I can now proudly present the result:
> 
> View attachment 136374



Chub love is always so cute.


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 13, 2020)

Beautiful work!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 13, 2020)

I made this one this morning:




It took me about one hour. (maybe less).
And I hope you like it.


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 13, 2020)

Damn, I wish I could draw and sketch.
Then again, I'm glad I can't LOL


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 13, 2020)

Another one I made today:



Those of you who followed some of my recent posts in other threads should have an opinion on this  ,)


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jun 13, 2020)

Very talented for sure.Represents a true woman.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 13, 2020)

Indeed it does!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 14, 2020)

I promise, one day they also will have faces


----------



## Barrett (Jun 14, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Another one I made today:
> 
> View attachment 136383
> 
> Those of you who followed some of my recent posts in other threads should have an opinion on this  ,)


Is that your new bikini?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 14, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Is that your new bikini?


Ahem, yes


----------



## Joker (Jun 14, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Another one I made today:
> 
> View attachment 136383
> 
> Those of you who followed some of my recent posts in other threads should have an opinion on this  ,)


I love potato.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 15, 2020)

too much time on my hands these days... here my today's work (took about one hour)...




What do you say?


----------



## op user (Jun 15, 2020)

Very nice effort D.A. and attention to detail


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 25, 2020)

This bear has gained a bit of weight...


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jun 25, 2020)

LOVE these! Bless you!


----------



## Shotha (Jun 26, 2020)

He's lovely.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 26, 2020)

I'd like to share this one with you too.


----------



## Aqw (Jun 26, 2020)

Lovely and quite hot


----------



## Tad (Jun 26, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I'd like to share this one with you too.



I love her body language!


----------



## Shotha (Jun 26, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I'd like to share this one with you too.



Beautiful.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 27, 2020)

I did this one last night just for fun.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 27, 2020)

... and this one today.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 27, 2020)

I love lemurs.


----------



## Joker (Jun 27, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> ... and this one today.View attachment 136547


Sturdy horse there woman.


----------



## Aqw (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes, they look


Shotha said:


> I love lemurs.


 so friendly.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 28, 2020)

I made this drawing last night.



(it looks quite comfortable to lay down and sleep this way. In reality it is less comfortable regarding position of both arms.)


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 4, 2020)

Instead of sleeping I did this...


----------



## Joker (Jul 4, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Instead of sleeping I did this...
> 
> 
> View attachment 136602
> ...


I slept then ate potatoes with cheese sauce.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jul 4, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Instead of sleeping I did this...
> 
> 
> View attachment 136602



The energy and motion of the frog is impressive. It really looks like it’s moving, without any of those motion lines that artists often use.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 4, 2020)

Sonic Purity said:


> The energy and motion of the frog is impressive. It really looks like it’s moving, without any of those motion lines that artists often use.



One might say it is a frog (with a tail), another one might say it is a fat gecko. 

Anyway, I am glad you like it.

BTW I am quite amazed by the fly


----------



## Joker (Jul 4, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> One might say it is a frog (with a tail), another one might say it is a fat gecko.
> 
> Anyway, I am glad you like it.
> 
> BTW I am quite amazed by the fly


Yes the fly is an amazing thing


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Aqw (Jul 4, 2020)

I had to listen several times to try and get it


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 4, 2020)

Aqw said:


> I had to listen several times to try and get it


and? Did you get it?


----------



## Aqw (Jul 4, 2020)

Just about. I'm missing a _fliegen_


----------



## Aqw (Jul 4, 2020)

I like this. Every langages have such phrases.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 4, 2020)

Aqw said:


> I like this. Every langages have such phrases.


in case someone ever asks me to draw a fat seal... there is a phrase like this with Robben as well...


----------



## Aqw (Jul 4, 2020)

Please yes a fat seal, draw one


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 4, 2020)

Aqw said:


> Please yes a fat seal, draw one



before I start with the seal I had to finish this one...





I made her a comfortable, solid sunbed. It is no fun to break those...


----------



## Joker (Jul 5, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


>



No no Nein Nein. Flyy.


----------



## Joker (Jul 5, 2020)

If I take a photo of you in sexy undies will you draw that?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 5, 2020)

Joker said:


> If I take a photo of you in sexy undies will you draw that?



While I am calculating the likelihood if this could ever happen... a question:

Because you are a fan of art this theoretically taken photography wouldn't be enough?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 5, 2020)

Aqw said:


> Please yes a fat seal, draw one



@Aqw 
here we go...


----------



## Aqw (Jul 5, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Joker (Jul 5, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> While I am calculating the likelihood if this could ever happen... a question:
> 
> Because you are a fan of art this theoretically taken photography wouldn't be enough?


No comment.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 11, 2020)

Sometimes I just need an idea (bootcut, yay i finally found black tight bootcut corduroy pants) and a pencil... It is not such a pant in the picture but it was my "inspiration".


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 12, 2020)

I finalized this one today and I am curious what you think about it...


----------



## Tad (Jul 13, 2020)

It took me a moment to put it all together in my mind, then I gave a happy chuckle


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 13, 2020)

Tad said:


> It took me a moment to put it all together in my mind, then I gave a happy chuckle



I like your reply.
In my opinion that is the way how art should work, shouldn't it? 
Thank you, @Tad


----------



## Tad (Jul 13, 2020)

Can I add, I do appreciate the detail of the curve of his belly


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 13, 2020)

Tad said:


> Can I add, I do appreciate the detail of the curve of his belly


me too


----------



## Aqw (Jul 13, 2020)

Thank you @DazzlingAnna and @Tad for the drawing but also for the reflexion on art


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jul 13, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I finalized this one today and I am curious what you think about it...
> View attachment 136683



The proportions and shapes, especially of her thigh, are impressive. Despite being in a medium that is clearly a drawing, there is a photographic accuracy quality to it that i find compelling.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 14, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I finalized this one today and I am curious what you think about it...
> View attachment 136683



Such a beautiful depiction of mammilingus.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 15, 2020)

Going on vacation soon made me think about this...


----------



## Aqw (Jul 15, 2020)

Still as talented. I like this one.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 17, 2020)

Here is a drawing I just completed.
I wasn't sure if coloring was really necessary but I think it was a good idea doing it.


----------



## Aqw (Jul 17, 2020)

Yes


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 20, 2020)

A quick sketch I made yesterday...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 20, 2020)

what can you do in 15 min...?


----------



## Aqw (Jul 20, 2020)

... a terrific drawing


----------



## Aqw (Jul 20, 2020)

I hope you do take time to swim in the blue sea and enjoy some Greek food?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 20, 2020)

Aqw said:


> I hope you do take time to swim in the blue sea and enjoy some Greek food?



bien sûr!


----------



## Shotha (Jul 20, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> what can you do in 15 min...?
> View attachment 136746



I can only draw matchstick men and women.


----------



## Joker (Jul 20, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I can only draw matchstick men and women.


Why I went into photography. I can't even dray a straight line.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jul 21, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I can only draw matchstick men and women.



OK, no one else seized on this, so i’m doing it. @Shotha, you say (write) you can only draw Pictures of Matchstick Men (and women)?
(runs and ducks)


(My own drawing skills are so meager, they aspire to Joker’s level)


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 22, 2020)

@Shotha : First I needed to translate matchstick men. The result confused me a bit because I had something like this in my mind: 




but actually it is something like that?


----------



## Shotha (Jul 22, 2020)

Sonic Purity said:


> OK, no one else seized on this, so i’m doing it. @Shotha, you say (write) you can only draw Pictures of Matchstick Men (and women)?
> (runs and ducks)
> 
> 
> (My own drawing skills are so meager, they aspire to Joker’s level)




Lowry became a great artist, 'coz 'e painted matchstick men an' matchstick cat an' dogs. So, I suppose there's hope for me.


----------



## Joker (Jul 22, 2020)

I am beginning to believe that there is not a serious bone in all the bodies in this group.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 22, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Shotha : First I needed to translate matchstick men. The result confused me a bit because I had something like this in my mind:
> 
> View attachment 136766
> 
> ...



Here are a matchstick man and a matchstick woman dancing:


----------



## Shotha (Jul 22, 2020)

Joker said:


> I am beginning to believe that there is not a serious bone in all the bodies in this group.



We fat people don't even know if we've got bones.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 22, 2020)

With limited access to colouring these days here my today's drawings/sketches..


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jul 22, 2020)

Joker said:


> I am beginning to believe that there is not a serious bone in all the bodies in this group.



With the utmost respect, i humbly advise that discussing “serious bone” may be unwise on a fatlovesex site with many stories of serious boning. Thankfully Anna gave us another drawing to keep this on-topic.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jul 22, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136769



My favorite


----------



## Joker (Jul 22, 2020)

Shotha said:


> We fat people don't even know if we've got bones.


No comment.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 22, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> With limited access to colouring these days here my today's drawings/sketches..
> 
> View attachment 136769
> 
> ...



I love the koalas.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 25, 2020)

As my vacation are going to end today here one of my last sketches I made during my stay at the beach & in the sun.


I hope you like it even when made with limited equipment...


----------



## Tad (Jul 26, 2020)

I love the emotion that is in all of your drawings. I mean, there is lots of good things about them, but what really stands out to me is that they are not sterile, they all carry such feeling


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jul 26, 2020)

_I hope you like it even when made with limited equipment..._

All you really need are paper and a pencil/pen. And the appropriate model, of course!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 27, 2020)

Tad said:


> I love the emotion that is in all of your drawings. I mean, there is lots of good things about them, but what really stands out to me is that they are not sterile, they all carry such feeling



@Tad: thank you very much!

I am surprised what you, and - obviously others here too - can see in my drawings. I agree with you on all my animal drawings I have posted here (and those of haven't. ) They have gotten something like a soul, there is usually a little secret story behind them, a person, a person's character, a certain occasion - not just an fat animal. And I am very happen that I somehow can bring these mostly happy, satisfied emotions or feelings on paper. 




Jerry Thomas said:


> _I hope you like it even when made with limited equipment..._
> 
> All you really need are paper and a pencil/pen. And the appropriate model, of course!


@Jerry Thomas : yes, you are right. 

I'd like to add: it also helps when I am able to imagine the idea, and in fact I need a good inspiration and I definitely need to be in the right mood. It turned out that I can do the best drawings when I am in a very bad mood or very happy and satisfied. In any other mood I don't get good things on paper.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 27, 2020)

Here is something I finished this evening...


----------



## Aqw (Jul 28, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Tad: thank you very much!
> 
> I am surprised what you, and - obviously others here too - can see in my drawings. I agree with you on all my animal drawings I have posted here (and those of haven't. ) They have gotten something like a soul, there is usually a little secret story behind them, a person, a person's character, a certain occasion - not just an fat animal. And I am very happen that I somehow can bring these mostly happy, satisfied emotions or feelings on paper.
> 
> ...


Thank you for explaining. I guess you get it right, at least for me. That' why we like your drawings. Continue


----------



## Tad (Jul 28, 2020)

Anna: with your people I'm pretty sure it is in the body positions, maybe especially the tilt and angle of the heads?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 28, 2020)

hmm, not sure.
I personally think that faces, heads and sometimes the bodies "look wooden", a bit clunky. 
I am trying to improve but to be honest I focus more on the shape of their bodies...


----------



## Shotha (Jul 28, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> hmm, not sure.
> I personally think that faces, heads and sometimes the bodies "look wooden", a bit clunky.
> I am trying to improve but to be honest I focus more on the shape of their bodies...



It's also very pleasing to see bodies in art that reflect our community. We see ourselves, our friends and our lives in your art.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello to everyone!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 2, 2020)

tired, anyone?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 5, 2020)

So I heard a story about someone seeing a fat belly popping out of a swimsuit. Here is my interpretation.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 6, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> So I heard a story about someone seeing a fat belly popping out of a swimsuit. Here is my interpretation.
> View attachment 136893


turned out it was a bikini...
Well whenever I find time to draw I'll do that with a two piece swimsuit


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 6, 2020)

Today I had the idea for this drawing and I like the result very much - I hope you do as well.


----------



## Barrett (Sep 6, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today I had the idea for this drawing and I like the result very much - I hope you do as well.
> 
> View attachment 137241


Very cute.


----------



## Aqw (Sep 7, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Very cute.


Yes, very


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 7, 2020)

I've just now found this thread, Anna. I adore your work...it's delightful!


----------



## Joker (Sep 7, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 137251


Oui La La.


----------



## Aqw (Sep 8, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 137251


Wonderful


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 8, 2020)

Wonderful art, Anna!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 8, 2020)

@Aqw @Barrett @Shotha @Tad @littlefairywren @Joker @Colonial Warrior and @all who left a  or on my artwork... 



I am really happy you like my drawings. 

Vielen Dank. Merci beaucoup. Thank you.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 9, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today I had the idea for this drawing and I like the result very much - I hope you do as well.
> 
> View attachment 137241


This is my favorite!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 9, 2020)

I am pretty sure than some of you might like my today's work


----------



## Joker (Sep 10, 2020)

Am I that lucky skinny guy?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 12, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I am pretty sure than some of you might like my today's work
> 
> View attachment 137272



I hope this one will find some fans, too:


----------



## Aqw (Sep 12, 2020)

Maybe fans won't be a strong word enough


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 13, 2020)

Looking back over the shoulder...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 17, 2020)

Here is what I had in my mind for quite a while. I finally started to draw this idea today.

Here is the result - I am not sure if this kind of artwork will be ideal for me.

"A Perfect Morning"




I'd like to hear your opinion.
What do you think?


----------



## Aqw (Sep 18, 2020)

For you, I don't know if it'll be the perfect morning. For this man, certainly


----------



## Aqw (Sep 18, 2020)

And maybe I'd like to be that man


----------



## Tad (Sep 18, 2020)

I like it, a way to convey a whole thought in a set of pictures (also: looks like a pretty ideal morning to me!)


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 19, 2020)

I am doing a lot of artwork these days... Here is my latest drawing:




Sometimes the ideas for my drawings just come to me, have been in my head for a long time or arise from conversations that I have with people here.
This one is actually is all of the mentioned above.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 24, 2020)

My today's work...


----------



## Aqw (Sep 24, 2020)

Very nice, as usual


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 18, 2020)

I love that he has glasses on! I really love your drawing style and the way you do your shading - thank you for sharing your artwork here.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 18, 2020)

Thank you very much for your kind words!

There is very often a little story behind the drawings. Especially my animals are usually inspired by people or stories I shared with them. Glad you like them.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi everyone.
Finally - today I could finish this one:




There will be another wildcat soon...


----------



## Aqw (Nov 7, 2020)

This is beautiful and hot


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 7, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135593
> 
> 
> ...one of my best and favourite so far. Hope you like it as much as I do.


It looks like the German SSBBW model Lailani!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 8, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> There will be another wildcat soon...


----------



## stampy (Nov 9, 2020)

Your drawings are so great!!! I loved seeing how your work has changed and progressed. I especially love the wildcats. They are quite sexy....or maybe I just like cats a little too much!!!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 9, 2020)

Thank you, @stampy !

Everybody sees something different. Sexy or not - for me they definitely are!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 22, 2020)

My newest drawings I made for a 2021 calendar as a gift for a friend.

Do you have any favorite month/animal?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 22, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> My newest drawings I made for a 2021 calendar as a gift for a friend.
> 
> Do you have any favorite month/animal?
> 
> ...


The December deer!


----------



## Tad (Dec 22, 2020)

Awww, I love those!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 22, 2020)

Tad said:


> Awww, I love those!


@Tad thank you - any favorites?

I love May, October and November


----------



## Tad (Dec 22, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Tad thank you - any favorites?
> 
> I love May, October and November


April, June, November


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 22, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> My newest drawings I made for a 2021 calendar as a gift for a friend.
> 
> Do you have any favorite month/animal?
> 
> ...


I adore these! My favourites are January, March and November 
❤


----------



## Shotha (Dec 22, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> My newest drawings I made for a 2021 calendar as a gift for a friend.
> 
> Do you have any favorite month/animal?
> 
> ...



What's my favourite animal? I love them all.
I like the bear cub and the panda most, because they're so cute.
I'm pleased to see the ladybird for June, the month of my birth. We don't often see the brightly coloured ladybirds in New Zealand and I miss them.
I'm pleased to see that you included such a humble creature as a worm.
I have to love the reindeer, as I'm an official Santa Claus.
And I like the crab, because I love going to the beach.
And I love the hippopotamus, because they're so big.
And I like the multilingualism. It helps to create polyglots.


----------



## Aqw (Dec 23, 2020)

The July hippo is so sweet


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 23, 2020)

***

MERRY CHRISTMAS, EVERYONE!

***

​


----------



## Joker (Dec 23, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> ***
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS, EVERYONE!
> 
> ...


And Das ist goot. Ja?


----------



## Aqw (Dec 24, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> ***
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS, EVERYONE!
> 
> ...


Very sweet Santa


----------



## Tad (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas Anna, and thank you for the gift of your art!


----------



## Aqw (Dec 24, 2020)

Tad said:


> Merry Christmas Anna, and thank you for the gift of your art!


So true. Very nice gift


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 26, 2020)

To all the ornithologists out there... make a guess


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 26, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> To all the ornithologists out there... make a guess
> 
> View attachment 139011


Yo are so wonderful at illustration, Anna. Have you ever considered a career on that field?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 26, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Yo are so wonderful at illustration, Anna. Have you ever considered a career on that field?


@Colonial Warrior : thank you very much!

Well, I have heard that question a few times now. At the moment I don't see a career in that field.
Drawing - it is just for fun. As I mentioned earlier here in this thread there are little stories behind the drawings, mainly those with animals. Like little secrets, shared between two people.

I work on them whenever I have time to do it and when I am in the right mood. Turning it into a regular job or any other commitment - it doesn't seem right to me. (at least not now, but who knows)

I think the drawings would lose their personal note, their spirit. 
I enjoy being creative- that is what counts for me.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 26, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Colonial Warrior : thank you very much!
> 
> Well, I have heard that question a few times now. At the moment I don't see a career in that field.
> Drawing - it is just for fun. As I mentioned earlier here in this thread there are little stories behind the drawings, mainly those with animals. Like little secrets, shared between two people.
> ...


You are welcome, Anna!

I also draw just for fun and for expressing what I found beautiful. I have not officially posted something yet but I will have to practice more.

I used to have an interest in comic books but I don't want to draw anything I don't feel comfortable with. No interest in drawing or writing by commission. Just what moves me.

I thought your artwork may fit very well on children's books!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 12, 2021)

I made some sketches which I'd like to share here...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 12, 2021)

It's good to see you back, Anna!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 14, 2021)

I like when my face recognition sees a face in my drawings. 
Do you like the new hairstyle?
​


----------



## Aqw (Feb 14, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I like when my face recognition sees a face in my drawings.
> Do you like the new hairstyle?
> View attachment 139979​


Yes


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 14, 2021)

Another one I finished last night...

​


----------



## Tad (Feb 14, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I like when my face recognition sees a face in my drawings.
> Do you like the new hairstyle?
> View attachment 139979​


Yep, love that cut


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Valentine's Day!

​


----------



## Shotha (Feb 14, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I like when my face recognition sees a face in my drawings.
> Do you like the new hairstyle?
> View attachment 139979​



Nice haircut.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 24, 2021)

I made this during the last days. 
I am not really happy with the title yet. I named it "Big Lady ". 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 24, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I made this during the last days.
> I am not really happy with the title yet. I named it "Big Lady ".
> Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 140219


These Hands Can


----------



## Aqw (Feb 24, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I made this during the last days.
> I am not really happy with the title yet. I named it "Big Lady ".
> Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 140219


Lets do it


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Feb 25, 2021)

She looks like she is wearing a workout suit. How about "Plus-sized athlete"?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 2, 2021)

An idea. A sketch. et voilà ...


----------



## op user (Mar 2, 2021)

Nice thought the green top and congratulations on the new avatar


----------



## Aqw (Mar 2, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> An idea. A sketch. et voilà ...
> 
> View attachment 140372


Et voilà... an other beautiful drawing


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 2, 2021)

That Taste!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 2, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> An idea. A sketch. et voilà ...
> 
> View attachment 140372


It looks like a self portrait!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 2, 2021)

Colonial Warrior said:


> It looks like a self portrait!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 3, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> That Taste!
> 
> View attachment 140377


It's very nice! You are very skilled at expressions!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 3, 2021)

Another creative evening over here.
I am trying to improve on drawing faces.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Aqw (Mar 3, 2021)

Happiness


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 3, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Another creative evening over here.
> I am trying to improve on drawing faces.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 140397


A very sexy and provocative laugh!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 21, 2021)

So, here is my today's latest artwork...






Any suggestions for a title?


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 21, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> So, here is my today's latest artwork...
> 
> 
> View attachment 140802
> ...


Lady in Waiting


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 21, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> So, here is my today's latest artwork...
> 
> 
> View attachment 140802
> ...


I'm Here!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 21, 2021)

Colonial Warrior said:


> I'm Here!


Something is missing.

"I'm here waiting for you!"


----------



## Shotha (Mar 21, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> So, here is my today's latest artwork...
> 
> 
> View attachment 140802
> ...



You could call it "Coo-ee" or "Hello", because she has her hand in the air as if she's waving at someone to get their attention.


----------



## Aqw (Mar 22, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> So, here is my today's latest artwork...
> Any suggestions for a title?


What's next?

And always a beautiful piece of art


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 5, 2021)

Today I am going to post my latest sketch from last night. It isn't finished yet, at the moment I am not even sure if I want to continue working on it because I like it how it looks now...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 14, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today I am going to post my latest sketch from last night. It isn't finished yet, at the moment I am not even sure if I want to continue working on it because I like it how it looks now...
> 
> View attachment 141062


I did some adjustments - so this is the final result.


----------



## Tad (Apr 14, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I did some adjustments - so this is the final result.



I love the contrast in the lines between the dog and the women


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 14, 2021)

Tad said:


> I love the contrast in the lines between the dog and the women


thanks @Tad . 
let's say a wolf is a kind of wild dog.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 14, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I did some adjustments - so this is the final result.
> 
> View attachment 141312


the title btw: Taming The Wolf


----------



## Shotha (Apr 14, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> thanks @Tad .
> let's say a wolf is a kind of wild dog.



The wolf is the original dog and their bad reputation is very undeserved. I love the idea of women getting so close to nature.


----------



## Joker (Apr 15, 2021)

Shotha said:


> The wolf is the original dog and their bad reputation is very undeserved. I love the idea of women getting so close to nature.


Would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?


----------



## Shotha (Apr 15, 2021)

Joker said:


> Would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?




I adore Meatloaf.


----------



## Tad (Apr 15, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> thanks @Tad .
> let's say a wolf is a kind of wild dog.



Oops! I was first going to write wolf, then I told myself "No, it is lying there peacefully between them, it must be a dog instead." I should have gone with my first instinct.


----------



## Hawaiianhealing (Apr 20, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Another one I made today:
> 
> View attachment 136383
> 
> Those of you who followed some of my recent posts in other threads should have an opinion on this  ,)


Nice artwork you are doing keep it up


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 1, 2021)

Hey everyone

I am currently working on a series of couples, different shapes and sizes. There will be at least siz drawings in this series, or even more
To get an impression this one is my favourite sketch so far.


----------



## Tad (May 1, 2021)

I love that one, Anna! The bodies are just so eloquent


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 2, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I am currently working on a series of couples, different shapes and sizes. There will be at least siz drawings in this series, or even more
> To get an impression this one is my favourite sketch so far.
> View attachment 141707


Another sketch from my Couples:




I think I am going to add some color later.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 22, 2021)

Lunchbreak sketch/ drawing from today.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 22, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I am currently working on a series of couples, different shapes and sizes. There will be at least siz drawings in this series, or even more
> To get an impression this one is my favourite sketch so far.
> View attachment 141707



Finally I was able and in the mood to finish this drawing. I personally think this is one of the best pieces I ever made. 
I am curious what you think...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 22, 2021)

As mentioned above I am working on a series of couples. Here comes snother that just got finished.




I'll post more on my deviantart page soon.


----------



## Aqw (May 23, 2021)

Let it be know: this woman is very talented and gifted


----------



## littlefairywren (May 23, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Finally I was able and in the mood to finish this drawing. I personally think this is one of the best pieces I ever made.
> I am curious what you think...
> 
> View attachment 142233


I LOVE it with colour, hon! It's beautiful.


----------



## PiggiesLove (Jun 9, 2021)

You are good at drawing fat. I need some more practice at my art I think. Really love your work.


----------



## Tad (Jun 10, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Finally I was able and in the mood to finish this drawing. I personally think this is one of the best pieces I ever made.
> I am curious what you think...
> 
> View attachment 142233


You have been killing it with your drawings in general, but I agree this one really stands out!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 19, 2021)

I did a funny thing today. I asked all my messenger contacts to give me an idea for a drawing by telling me an animal and a certain mood or story...
Here are the results of 1,5hrs drawing...







I think I'll do that again.

Oh and if anyone of you has an idea - just let me know!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 19, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I did a funny thing today. I asked all my messenger contacts to give me an idea for a drawing by telling me an animal and a certain mood or story...
> Here are the results of 1,5hrs drawing...
> 
> View attachment 142833
> ...


I love them, hon, and what a great idea.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 19, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I did a funny thing today. I asked all my messenger contacts to give me an idea for a drawing by telling me an animal and a certain mood or story...
> Here are the results of 1,5hrs drawing...
> 
> View attachment 142833
> ...



They have character and humour.

I'm a gluttonous polar bear. Can you draw one of those? When fat gay men get old, we are called polar bears. I also quite identify with animal polar bears.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 19, 2021)

Shotha said:


> I'm a gluttonous polar bear. Can you draw one of those? When fat gay men get old, we are called polar bears. I also quite identify with animal polar bears.



Challenge accepted.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 19, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Challenge accepted.



Thank you. I look forward to seeing The Gluttonous Polar Bear.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 20, 2021)

Shotha said:


> Thank you. I look forward to seeing The Gluttonous Polar Bear.



@Shotha - here it is... I hope you like it...


----------



## Shotha (Jun 20, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Shotha - here it is... I hope you like it...
> 
> View attachment 142850



Thank you so much. He's beautiful. This is the inner me.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jun 24, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Shotha - here it is... I hope you like it...
> 
> View attachment 142850


Soooo cute!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi everyone,

haven't been in the mood for creating new art for quite a while. Today I made two drawings.
I hope you like them as much as i do...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 24, 2021)

At the beach I made this today..
​It is made with a pencil on a bigger pebble stone (appr. 3x2cm).


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 24, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> At the beach I made this today..
> View attachment 145828​It is made with a pencil on a bigger pebble stone (appr. 3x2cm).


Fantastisch!


----------



## op user (Oct 24, 2021)

It seems the beach is inspiring you!


----------



## Aqw (Oct 24, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> At the beach I made this today..


Wonderful. Very talented


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 26, 2021)

A frog...


----------



## Aqw (Nov 26, 2021)

You're good at animals also


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 26, 2021)

Aqw said:


> You're good at animals also


Am I? 



Today it's a koala...


----------



## Aqw (Nov 26, 2021)

You are in deed


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 17, 2022)

*SiZe DoEs mAtTeR!*

I learned it the hard way yesterday- size does matter. Here is what happened: I ruined my best drawing pencil by inserting a 0.7 mm refill pencil lead into a 0.5 am pencil. It all got stuck and while trying to fix it I destroyed it completely. 

*

Anyway, I could finish my drawing.
This time focussing on drawing face.
I think I'm getting better... Am I?!


----------



## Aqw (Jan 17, 2022)

Definitely you are


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 17, 2022)

Fantastic!


----------



## Shotha (Jan 17, 2022)

Definitely getting better.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 17, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> *SiZe DoEs mAtTeR!*
> 
> I learned it the hard way yesterday- size does matter. Here is what happened: I ruined my best drawing pencil by inserting a 0.7 mm refill pencil lead into a 0.5 am pencil. It all got stuck and while trying to fix it I destroyed it completely.
> 
> ...


It happened to me once!

Fantastic artwork!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 4, 2022)

Here another quick "I cannot sleep" sketch I made tonight. 
She's dancing btw


----------



## Tad (Mar 7, 2022)

I love the sense of motion in this one, and how you catch the way that fat bodies move and position themselves!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 7, 2022)

Tad said:


> I love the sense of motion in this one, and how you catch the way that fat bodies move and position themselves!



@Tad - thank you for you lovely words.

Regarding the motion - my next project will be a lady moving, jumping, dancing (I don't know yet) under water. Not sure if I will be able to catch that motion though.
But I'll try my best


----------



## Aqw (Mar 7, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Tad - thank you for you lovely words.
> 
> Regarding the motion - my next project will be a lady moving, jumping, dancing (I don't know yet) under water. Not sure if I will be able to catch that motion though.
> But I'll try my best


Sounds great and I'm sure you'll do you best.
Bravo for your art


----------



## Shotha (Mar 7, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Tad - thank you for you lovely words.
> 
> Regarding the motion - my next project will be a lady moving, jumping, dancing (I don't know yet) under water. Not sure if I will be able to catch that motion though.
> But I'll try my best



We are lighter in the water. A big belly hangs in the air but floats in the water. This can be beautiful to see.


----------



## Tad (Mar 8, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Regarding the motion - my next project will be a lady moving, jumping, dancing (I don't know yet) under water. Not sure if I will be able to catch that motion though.
> But I'll try my best



Sounds like a great challenge for pushing yourself! I hope you have fun with it


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 14, 2022)

I made this little birthday drawing as a gift.


----------



## Angelette (May 14, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> After a while of some lovely distraction I could complete this one today...
> 
> View attachment 135869


 That girl is soo lucky!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (May 14, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I made this little birthday drawing as a gift.
> View attachment 149666


Happy birthday to your son, @DazzlingAnna


----------



## Tad (May 18, 2022)

That is adorable, Anna!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 28, 2022)

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (May 28, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 149919
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.


Same to you, Anna!


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 28, 2022)

I love the drawings!! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Tad (May 28, 2022)

I love that cool panda!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 28, 2022)

Tad said:


> I love that cool panda!


He is cool, right. even wearing sunglasses at night 

In case you were wondering where I get my inspirations from - sometimes it is just listening to music.


----------



## Tad (May 30, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> He is cool, right. even wearing sunglasses at night
> 
> In case you were wondering where I get my inspirations from - sometimes it is just listening to music.



Corey Hart is Canadian, so that song got super heavy air play in Canada, and it came out just before I turned 16, the sort of age where music really sinks in deeply. As soon as I read that line the opening synthesizer started playing in my head. I don't know if I should thank you or not  (depends on how long it stays in my head, lol )


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 14, 2022)

Tad said:


> Corey Hart is Canadian, so that song got super heavy air play in Canada, and it came out just before I turned 16, the sort of age where music really sinks in deeply. As soon as I read that line the opening synthesizer started playing in my head. I don't know if I should thank you or not  (depends on how long it stays in my head, lol )



Hey... don't masquerade with the guy in shades!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 4, 2022)

The moment when my camera recognizes a face in my drawing... 

​


----------



## SSBHM (Aug 4, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> The moment when my camera recognizes a face in my drawing...
> 
> View attachment 151065​


Wonder if you can try drawing a really fat man she might like? She looks lonely.


----------



## adamsnicholas29 (Aug 24, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135593
> 
> 
> ...one of my best and favourite so far. Hope you like it as much as I do.


love it your amazing


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 24, 2022)

adamsnicholas29 said:


> love it your amazing


Thank you!


----------



## Aqw (Aug 24, 2022)

adamsnicholas29 said:


> love it your amazing


Oh yes, really wonderful


----------



## Ncmomof4 (Aug 24, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> The moment when my camera recognizes a face in my drawing...
> 
> View attachment 151065​


Amazingly talented!!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 24, 2022)

Ncmomof4 said:


> Amazingly talented!!


Thank you so much. I means a lot to me!


----------

